# Bell Tree Direct - 3.11.2014



## Justin (Mar 11, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone and welcome to the third installment of our Bell Tree Direct series! For those new to the forum, or who missed the first and second installments, Bell Tree Direct is our series to announce and release new items, features, boards, and anything else new on The Bell Tree.

So with that out of the way, let's talk about what's new on The Bell Tree today!


*2,500,000 Posts!​*
Just a couple days ago, we passed the 2,500,000 posts milestone on The Bell Tree! To celebrate reaching this milestone and the other additions in today's Direct, we're offering 50 free TBT Bells to the first 200 members to click this link! Thanks for being a part of our community and helping us reach so many posts over the years. We only just hit 2 million posts back in late November, so here's to hitting 3 million by the summer!


*Modern Villager and Special Character AC Avatars​*
We have a fantastic set of default Modern Animal Crossing Villager and Special Character avatars currently available in the avatar gallery for newcomers, and it's growing even more today! *Thunder* has crafted 5 more avatars today, featuring a mix of Villagers and Special Characters. Check a preview of them below and head to the Edit Avatar page in your Settings to use one yourself!






*Self-Serve Thread Closing in More Boards​*
Back in October, we added self-serve thread closing in Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza. We have heard requests to expand it to other boards so starting today, you can now close your own threads in the TBT Marketplace and Train Station boards as well. Use this feature to close your thread from further posts after you've finished a transaction in the Marketplace or online play session in the Train Station!

Here are two ways you can close your own threads:

*Method A
*





*Method B
*






*March Birthstone (Finally!)​*
Some members may not know, but since September we've been running a monthly birthstone collectible series in the TBT Shop. This month's birthstone, the March Aquamarine, is now available in the TBT Shop for 299 Bells! We apologize for the previous delay.

Remember that once a Monthly Birthstone leaves the Shop, it won't be back until at least the next year or never. We haven't quite finalized yet if they'll come back the next year or not.

Here's a fun history of the previous birthstones up until now! From left to right:






*The Third Fruit Collectible (Cherry)​*
The third installment in our Fruit Collectible series, the Cherry fruit, is on sale today in the TBT Shop for just 119 Bells. The Cherry will be slightly more rare than the others. It opens with 50 stock today, but we'll be restocking it weekly (I promise!), so everyone can get one eventually.

And don't forget, the previous Pear and Orange fruits are still available in the TBT Shop for just 79 and 39 Bells respectively with unlimited stock. Stay tuned for the remaining fruits in future Bell Tree Directs.


*Prefixes in TBT Marketplace​*
Are you familiar with our prefixes feature in the Re-Tail, Villager Trading Plaza, and Able Sister's boards? Due to popular request, we've added prefixes to the TBT Marketplace board. You can choose from the following prefixes when creating a thread: Buying, Selling, Trading, Auction, Giveaway, Shop

This addition should keep the TBT Marketplace a little more organized than before. It's a bit of a mess in there right now, so we encourage you to edit your existing threads to use the prefixes.

*Please note that using the [Buying] prefix for Animal Crossing Villagers is forbidden just as it is in the VTP board. This is not a loophole to use.*


*Rules Update​*
Every so often, we make some changes to The Bell Tree Rules & Guidelines. Today is one of those days with some updates made. They will go into effect as of today.

Here's a summary of the changes, but we encourage you to review the entire rules to see everything changed:



Selling or trading virtual goods/services, including Animal Crossing items and villagers, for real world currency is now prohibited in both posts AND signatures. We've come to the conclusion that this is not the environment that we want to encourage on TBT. Selling in-game villagers for real world currency (for an example) doesn't seem right to us.
Signatures in violation of our signature rules will now be enclosed in a spoiler with a notice below requesting an edit be made. Users who do not edit their signature after to comply may receive an infraction. We actually started doing this a few weeks ago, so this is more of a formal change.
Forum suspensions and bans will commonly cross over to the IRC (Chat) and Mumble now instead of being separate as they have been in the past. However in most cases bans from the IRC and Mumble will still remain separate and not cross over to the forum.
Abusing the Report system can now earn you an infraction. We define abuse as spamming reports or abusing our moderation team with disrespectful comments in reports.



Spoiler: Full Changed Sections






> *Prohibited Content*
> Do not post any content that contains or promotes the following:
> 
> 
> ...





> *Signatures*
> 
> 
> Keep your signature under a total height of 250 pixels tall, including all images and text.
> ...





> *Chat Room (IRC)*
> 
> 
> The general Bell Tree guidelines apply in our chatroom, including being respectful to other chatters.
> ...





> *Mumble*
> 
> 
> The general Bell Tree guidelines apply in our Mumble, including being respectful to other speakers.
> ...





> *Reporting*
> 
> 
> If another user violates a rule, report the post instead of posting a response to it. To report, click the
> ...






Separately, we're also updating our Guidelines for Animal Crossing Online rules slightly to be more clear on what is considered a valid use of negative Wi-Fi feedback, especially regarding auctions.

The bolded part of this section is new:



> *Dealing With In-Game Trouble Makers*
> 
> If someone creates a bad experience for you in the game, leave them a negative feedback to warn other players. These scores can be seen from the Train Station, Re-Tail, and Villager Trading Plaza boards. To give feedback to a user, click their profile and go to the Wi-Fi Feedback tab. Also be sure to reward the good players with positive feedback! *Feedback should only be used for in-game experiences and auctions organized on The Bell Tree for any online Animal Crossing game.  Moderators may remove obvious violations of the feedback system, but cannot intermediate between in-game disputes.*



The entirety of this section is new:



> *Auctions in Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza*
> 
> When hosting an auction for your items or moving villagers, you must follow through with the sale unless you explicitly stated that the auction results are subject to be changed.  Otherwise, the auction winner may give the host negative feedback for failing to complete the sale.  The auction winner may also receive negative feedback if he or she fails to follow through with the purchase.  Include as many rules with your auction as you feel fit, such as starting bid price, time limit, and bidding increments.



We hope this will make the purpose of Wi-Fi Ratings and their place in auctions more clear to everyone. Jeremy is still working on some more changes at the moment and they will be updated further later this week.


*Big Summer Blowout!​*
Ok guys, we've heard the requests lately. As of this posting, the stock of all regularly available collectibles in the TBT Shop have been refreshed. This includes the Chocolate Cake and all Japanese Letters. Head to the TBT Shop before they're gone!

Additionally, since not everyone will have been able to make this time, we're having a second restock at 2am PDT this Friday. (March 14th) Generally the same amount of items will be restocked then as today.



​

*Retiring Staff​*
*AndyB* and *Miranda* are both retiring from TBT Staff as moderators today to make way for new moderators soon. We'd like to thank them for their hard work and dedication to the forums over the years. They will live on as *Sages* and haunt The Bell Tree Ruins until the end of time. We are not currently accepting new staff applications at this time, but we will in the near future. Stay posted for that.


*That's all folks!​*
Thanks for joining us on today's Bell Tree Direct! That's about all we have to share for today, but rest assured we're always working on future projects.

As always, be sure to let us know what you think about the additions and changes today by posting below.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 11, 2014)

Get to the shop! And enjoy the update everyone!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

I got most of the Japanese collectibles :L

Edit: Too bad I missed a click...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks AndyB and Miranda for all the hard work you guys did!


----------



## Horus (Mar 11, 2014)

You were dying to use that Frozen gif weren't you


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 11, 2014)

i got 2 items
really
it was sold out before i even finished adding every collectible to my cart
i didnt even get a jp collectible ;; y u do this to me
tbh i didnt even care but since i have tbt bells lying around i thought i'd give it a chance


----------



## Lassy (Mar 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I got most of the Japanese collectibles :L
> 
> Edit: Too bad I missed a click...



Same, didn't get the yellow and blue one ;_;


----------



## cIementine (Mar 11, 2014)

OMG I LITERALLY CLICKED ON 4 JAPANESE COLLECTIBLES AND THEY DISAPPEARED FROM MY CART NOOOOOO


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow. They were in my cart and when i clicked checkout it was sold out.


----------



## Improv (Mar 11, 2014)

I was so close to getting a yellow D:


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 11, 2014)

sad...I didn't know I need to click checkout...didn't get any =(


----------



## trea (Mar 11, 2014)

Nooo, all I wanted was a green 森 !! THAT WAS SO FAST.


----------



## Mao (Mar 11, 2014)

Awh man I only got two of the same one >_< I thought they were different :c


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2014)

I snagged the chocolate cake and all the letters, and got doubles of two letters. Time to sell *eye brow rise face*


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

YAYAYAYAAY

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got 3 yellow collectibles <3 anybody jelly?


----------



## Flop (Mar 11, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I snagged the chocolate cake and all the letters, and got doubles of two letters. Time to sell *eye brow rise face*



Can I buy them?  ;-;


----------



## Kammeh (Mar 11, 2014)

Yay I got some collectables <333


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

I need the dark blue collectable one </3 

Thanks for your hard work Miranda and Andy! c:

CLICKED LINK


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

They need to limit the letters to one per person O-o


----------



## Improv (Mar 11, 2014)

Prin said:


> YAYAYAYAAY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got 3 yellow collectibles <3 anybody jelly?


...


----------



## Cariad (Mar 11, 2014)

They already gone? Aww.


----------



## Mao (Mar 11, 2014)

Prin said:


> YAYAYAYAAY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I got 3 yellow collectibles <3 anybody jelly?



So that's where they all went D: sharing is caring. Out of interest, are you selling, keeping all or giving any away? :L


----------



## Improv (Mar 11, 2014)

Karen said:


> They need to limit the letters to one per person O-o



I agree D:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 11, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Mao (Mar 11, 2014)

Karen said:


> They need to limit the letters to one per person O-o



... But you have 6 light blues...?


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

I suppose it would be rude of me to complain about missing 2 of them since lots of people didn't get any >.<'

Now how do I put these in the right order?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2014)

I got a chocolate cake, but forgot to get the letters, sigh.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2014)

I KNEW YOU'D GET A FROZEN GIF IN HERE SOMEWHERE.

Congrats on the 2.5 million posts! I got the bells 

Thunder, nice job on the avatars OH MY GOD CHEVRE.

Thank you so much for allowing us to close in the TBT Marketplace and Train station boards!

I got five cherries. Don't worry, I *will* be giving four of them away for free in the TBT Marketplace shortly.

MARCH BIRTHSTONE. I <3 the Aquamarine it's my birth month 

I also love the cherry.

YES MARKETPLACE PREFIXES.

Thank you for the bans update.

RIP in peace AndyB and Miranda


----------



## Sholee (Mar 11, 2014)

got all the collectibles i wanted with laggy internet. I is happy


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2014)

The new AC online rules also specify that you can use TBT Bells for AC items/villagers in TBT Marketplace, but you can't make buying threads for villagers there.  We are still working on a longer version of the auction rules.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 11, 2014)

*I am soooo happy for the auction rule to be in place!*
That's all I really have to say.
I haven't participated in any on here... but many I have seen I have just be like "really?? this isn't even an auction anymore!"


----------



## Improv (Mar 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I suppose it would be rude of me to complain about missing 2 of them since lots of people didn't get any >.<'
> 
> Now how do I put these in the right order?



I missed the same ones that you did! I was very close to getting them >w< I'd also like to know how to arrange lol.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2014)

Missed the cherry... probably doesn't matter since I'm missing so many things anyway but bleh. ._. my OCPD cries.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

shop stock, woooo hoo.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 11, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> ... But you have 6 light blues...?



Will giveaway :c


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2014)

The main post said there will be another restock. We can try again, then.


----------



## Aizu (Mar 11, 2014)

Yay! Managed to snatch 7 items! ｖ（＾＿＾ｖ）♪ not bad for my first TBT restock madness!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2014)

KlopiTackle said:


> The main post said there will be another restock. We can try again, then.



You're underestimating how small the chances are and how few the restocks are in the first place


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 11, 2014)

Ahh i just want a cherry lol
And now i regret not getting all the birthstones.. i guess ill just get the Emerald May for my birthday)


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2014)

I missed absolutely everything that was restocked.


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm so happy! I've been dying for prefixes in tbt marketplace


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks AndyB and Miranda! Hope you have fun in the Sage corner.

Well, I missed the collectables but I did get to click the link. Yay, free Bells!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 11, 2014)

Bai Andy and Miranda! <3


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2014)

Wait it says 2am... That's ridiculous.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 11, 2014)

I just want the damn cherry 
atleast theres a restock on friday.. though ill be in college -.-


----------



## rubyy (Mar 11, 2014)

Tysm Andy & Miranda


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2014)

KlopiTackle said:


> Wait it says 2am... That's ridiculous.



Everyone has their own schedules and time zones around the world. Some people have missed this one due to the time, and will be able to catch the second instead because of the changed time.


----------



## rubyy (Mar 11, 2014)

I HAS NO BELLS


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 11, 2014)

Awesome. Awesome to the max.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I just want the damn cherry
> atleast theres a restock on friday.. though ill be in college -.-


probably will be off due to a film screening uwu


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

So... Is there a way to arrange collectibles? At the moment I have the logo mispelt xP


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2014)

And yes, special thank you to Miranda and Andy.  Many of the new people that came from the NL release don't remember Miranda, but she was one of the admins here and even helped with TBTF 2013 prizes.  And of course thank you to Andy and all of his work moderating and helping out here over the years.


----------



## Lassy (Mar 11, 2014)

Arg. it'll be 10 am in France :B
Hope people would be willing to sell a yellow and dark blue to me ;3;


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> So... Is there a way to arrange collectibles? At the moment I have the logo mispelt xP



No, you have to buy them in a certain order to do that.  I think SockHead was the only one who was able to do it?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmm, oh yeah that works for places like Australia and New Zealand, as here, I'm already in school by then.


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> So... Is there a way to arrange collectibles? At the moment I have the logo mispelt xP



Nope, sorry! It's on our list of things we'd like to fix in the future.


----------



## locker (Mar 11, 2014)

Haha I feel late to the party


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 11, 2014)

No...no...YOU people made a Chevre avatar to torture me! I know it!


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

ugh it'll be 9AM in USA and I'll be in school >.<


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 11, 2014)

Sometimes school and timezones hate us.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

yolo will wake up at 5 am


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

Aww so I succeeded in buying almost all of the collectibles but failed to arrange them? xD Ahh well.


----------



## VioletsTown (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh man, the yellow letter was in my cart but by the time I clicked it purchase, it was gone!!!  I would really urge the mods to make the letters 1 per user... I don't know how some of you guys are so fast!


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 11, 2014)

good to know all this.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2014)

VioletsTown said:


> Oh man, the yellow letter was in my cart but by the time I clicked it purchase, it was gone!!!  I would really urge the mods to make the letters 1 per user... I don't know how some of you guys are so fast!



Refresh on the hour, that's what I did. Except I forgot the letters...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2014)

VioletsTown said:


> Oh man, the yellow letter was in my cart but by the time I clicked it purchase, it was gone!!!  I would really urge the mods to make the letters 1 per user... I don't know how some of you guys are so fast!



If I remember, the yellow one _is _one-per-user.  It is one of the rarest collectibles though.


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> If I remember, the yellow one _is _one-per-user.  It is one of the rarest collectibles though.



really? but i got three of them


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2014)

Prin said:


> really? but i got three of them



Then maybe never mind.  Only 22 of them have been sold though, so you are officially a hoarder.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2014)

Prin said:


> really? but i got three of them



Best uhh release one or two then. One for me and one for Tina or River.


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

Tom said:


> Best uhh release one or two then. One for me and one for Tina or River.


nu thx tommy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> Then maybe never mind.  Only 22 of them have been sold though, so you are officially a hoarder.



if i hoard ingame items, i hoard collectibles


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

Prin said:


> really? but i got three of them



Wanna donate one to Yui? <3 I'll be ya best friend xP

Edit: Seriously though.. Will ya sell me one?


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2014)

Tom said:


> Prin said:
> 
> 
> > really? but i got three of them
> ...



Oh, this! Do this please. Been trying to get that one for months. :|


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

guys be on the lookout i might give one away soon

- - - Post Merge - - -

RAFFLE FOR THE YELLOW COLLECTIBLE


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm not the best looker-outer though^ 

Edit: OHMIGOSH *enters raffle*


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 11, 2014)

Enter me pls I've always wanted a yellow convertible


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Enter me pls I've always wanted a yellow convertible



im not selling an convertible

- - - Post Merge - - -

also guys dont post here post when the thread is up in a couple of days :3


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2014)

Prin said:


> guys be on the lookout i might give one away soon
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> RAFFLE FOR THE YELLOW COLLECTIBLE


Enter me, you should make a thread...


Edit: ooh, ok.


----------



## Improv (Mar 11, 2014)

welp could have said that first lol


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

but guys im too lazy to make a thread now


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry I mistyped in my excitement, I already have a yellow convertible


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm not trying to be rude at all but...why all the hype about the Japanese Letters and Cakes being restocked?


----------



## Lassy (Mar 11, 2014)

Prin said:


> guys be on the lookout i might give one away soon
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> RAFFLE FOR THE YELLOW COLLECTIBLE



Omg. I'm like super unlucky in raffles >3<


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 11, 2014)

*goes to shop*

*everything is already sold out*

I really wanted a cherry and chocolate cake :'c


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 11, 2014)

When is the cherry restocked??
is it on a monday morning or something


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

guys im giveing away choclate cake!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 11, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> I'm not trying to be rude at all but...why all the hype about the Japanese Letters and Cakes being restocked?


I don't know why but I've suddenly gained an obsession with the Japanese collectibles just because I think the colours are pretty <3 and they're the only ones I like... 
This obsession began yesterday when I thought I had a chance


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2014)

Based on the other fruits, it shouldn't be too hard for you all to get a cherry eventually.


----------



## Lassy (Mar 11, 2014)

Prin said:


> guys im giveing away choclate cake!



I wished we could rate positively messages, I would have given you a thumb up ^_^


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2014)

Prin said:


> guys im giveing away choclate cake!



The only thing I bought... :/


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

LOL when I use the new avatar and look through the activity stream it's huge


Spoiler


----------



## toastia (Mar 11, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> LOL when I use the new avatar and look through the activity stream it's huge
> 
> 
> Spoiler




no lynn not tortimer


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> LOL when I use the new avatar and look through the activity stream it's huge
> 
> 
> Spoiler



whoops forgot to rebuild avatar thumbnails

Let me get on that now, thanks for letting us know!

_EDIT: Fixed!_


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2014)

For those of you who don't know how to do this, I have updated my TBT Bell Sending Guide to have a section on how to send collectibles to another user. With all the trading going on, I'm sure this will help some of you.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 11, 2014)

Yaaaay so excite


----------



## emre3 (Mar 11, 2014)

And ofcourse I missed the cherry collectible =/ Ahwell, there's always next time!


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 11, 2014)

Hiya, is it 2 am in the morning on friday or 2 pm in the afternoon?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Hiya, is it 2 am in the morning on friday or 2 pm in the afternoon?



It says 2am.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 11, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Hiya, is it 2 am in the morning on friday or 2 pm in the afternoon?



O_O


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2014)

emre3 said:


> And ofcourse I missed the cherry collectible =/ Ahwell, there's always next time!



I do have a giveaway for four cherry collectibles. Sign up, you might get one!


----------



## Emily (Mar 11, 2014)

People are hoarding everything i don't see how its fair at all.. I know 'life isn't fair' but seriously it only lets you buy one of each birthstone it should have been like that with all other collectibles because people will end up ripping people off trying to get the collectibles I'm sorry but it is kind of frustrating


----------



## Flop (Mar 11, 2014)

Well I'm actually trying to collect a second letter set for my friend. I paid probably a good 30,000 TBT bells for my set before the restock.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 11, 2014)

WOW WHEN I WAKE UP every 100+++ Japanese collectible is like gone :[

the salt


----------



## mob (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 11, 2014)

To all future mods: I hope you're as cool as *AndyB* & *Miranda*.


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2014)

It has been over a year since I was mod I graciously retired from mod. I was hoping i would get sage along w/ Andy and Miranda but I guess not :'(


----------



## Flop (Mar 11, 2014)

#Jake4supremeadmin


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 11, 2014)

*Cough * Stargazer741 for staff *Cough*


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 11, 2014)

Guys I didn't get any collectibles


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Guys I didn't get any collectibles



A lot of people didn't because have hoarders.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the service, Andy and Miranda!

Andy I miss your state of decay streams


----------



## windfall (Mar 11, 2014)

Woo March birthstone! 

Also, I like Oaken's sweater/suspender combo. [sup]They should make actual merchandise like that.[/sup]


----------



## Cou (Mar 11, 2014)

thanks for the 50! also awesome new icons omg.


----------



## Kikiyama (Mar 12, 2014)

Seems like a good idea to have no duplicates of the Japanese letters per person just like the 50 free TBT bells. Some people got multiples on accident which they may not want, and a lot of people didn't get any at all >n<

I live in Japan so this was long over by the time I woke up, too, but I've really wanted these since I joined the forums xD


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm glad they've added auction rules. Too many auctioneers not going through with the transactions just because their desired amount wasn't met. And then you see them back at it again a few days later trying to sell the same villager again.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 12, 2014)

Karen said:


> They need to limit the letters to one per person O-o



Agree....not everybody want to grab for sales. Sometimes we just want to keep it...as collectibles...


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2014)

to help celebrate bell tree direct 3.11.2014 i made a new banner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11








i hope u will take it into consideration!!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> to help celebrate bell tree direct 3.11.2014 i made a new banner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!

Thanks Jake.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 12, 2014)

So... no more restocks?


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2014)

Justin said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks Jake.


U r most welcome!! I am always happy to contribute to bell tree forums!!!!!
BTF FTW!!!1!11!1!



Farobi said:


> So... no more restocks?


restock is on Friday friend!!


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 12, 2014)

All the cherrys are gone...-_-. Dammit ._.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 12, 2014)

Do they restock the chocolate cake? I sure hope so, because I want to get one.


----------



## Flop (Mar 12, 2014)

Restock for the cherries occurs on a weekly basis.  XD


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> Restock for the cherries occurs on a weekly basis.  XD


Really? That's good news. I didn't buy one because I thought they were unlimited stock


----------



## Flop (Mar 12, 2014)

"An uncommon Cherry fruit from the Animal Crossing games. Restocked weekly"


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 12, 2014)

Allegedly restocks weekly


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 12, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Really? That's good news. I didn't buy one because I thought they were unlimited stock



Same. When I got my Japanese collectibles and then I go "Oh. What?" Luckily I can just wait a bit.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 12, 2014)

Where peaches? Is so unfair...


----------



## toastia (Mar 12, 2014)

lol yearky fruits
cherry is my town fruit and i snagged like 3
i hoard a lot


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 12, 2014)

so no one responded at me about chocolate cake.

Will they be restocked too?


----------



## toastia (Mar 12, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> so no one responded at me about chocolate cake.
> 
> Will they be restocked too?



Nope, they only restock once a year.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 12, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> so no one responded at me about chocolate cake.
> 
> Will they be restocked too?



Supposedly on Friday at 2 a.m. pdt time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prin said:


> lol yearky fruits
> cherry is my town fruit and i snagged like 3
> i hoard a lot



You must have wicked fast internet.


----------



## Flop (Mar 12, 2014)

No, they're restocking on Friday. Because some people have an unfair time zone difference


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> No, they're restocking on Friday. Because some people have an unfair time zone difference



like me(GMT+7), but if they're restocking at 2am, then in my time it'll 4pm at Saturday, so I guess I could snag them.

I'm assuming Prin haven't known about the 2nd restock yet?
Anyway, thanks for answering my question.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 12, 2014)

Now the question is.... is the friday shop restock going to be less of a zoo?  I would think so but am I wrong?  That's 5 a.m. in the morning for me.. I gave my cake to a friend. I would like to buy another one


----------



## Flop (Mar 12, 2014)

There shouldn't be much competition since Prin is going to buy everything again. XDDDD


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> There shouldn't be much competition since Prin is going to buy everything again. XDDDD



lmao. God, I wish I had Prin's wi-fi


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 12, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Where peaches? Is so unfair...



They choose the fruits in order based on a poll and are doing least popular to most popular, I don't see how it's unfair :L


----------



## Flop (Mar 12, 2014)

THEN WHERE ARE APPLES


EVERY ONE HAS AN OBSESSION WITH APPLES.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> THEN WHERE ARE APPLES
> 
> 
> EVERY ONE HAS AN OBSESSION WITH APPLES.





lmao. Peach is next and then the apple.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 12, 2014)

Eh i'll miss the next one due to college, but hopefully whenever the next one is, ill be able to gt some collectables
at least the Cherry will be restocked each week i need that fruit collection


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 12, 2014)

By the way, how much units per collectibles will be restocked when they restock?


----------



## J087 (Mar 12, 2014)

Cherry is sold out. When will it be back?


----------



## Flop (Mar 12, 2014)

"An uncommon Cherry fruit from the Animal Crossing games. Restocked weekly"

You'll be able to get one, guys.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 12, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> By the way, how much units per collectibles will be restocked when they restock?


Depends on what you're looking for.
Stuff like the yellow Japanese "no" collectible, less than 10.
Stuff like the cherry, over 50 probably.


----------



## Flop (Mar 12, 2014)

6 yellows were restocked.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 12, 2014)

...Hope there is more on chocolate cake and other like feathers, candy and pinwheel =x


----------



## Horus (Mar 12, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> ...Hope there is more on chocolate cake and other like feathers, candy and pinwheel =x



Boy, you are going to be disappointed


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> 6 yellows were restocked.



lmao. 6 yellow! Obviously no one is supposed to have a complete set of letters


----------



## Chessa (Mar 12, 2014)

Feathers and pinwheel are from the fair event so I don't think those will be back again (and I think they shouldn't, than the whole "event collectible" idea is gone )


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah I was about to complain about Miranda, lol.

Nice updates I guess, too bad I missed the Japanese letters. Also excited to see the hundreds of applications come pouring in. :s


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 12, 2014)

Chessa said:


> Feathers and pinwheel are from the fair event so I don't think those will be back again (and I think they shouldn't, than the whole "event collectible" idea is gone )



Opps I didn't know that o.o wow sad...but at least the chocolate cake is good enough...lol I guess =x


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 12, 2014)

I am going to echo what a lot of posters have already suggested.  Please restrict the next release, so that people who have that collectible cant pick it up again!  Just like you did for the new year popper.  Otherwise the same people will get like 3 or 5 of the letters and cherries.


----------



## Flop (Mar 12, 2014)

C'est la vie.  :c


----------



## cIementine (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh my god I'm at school during the next restock :'c I will send bells to anyone who can help me buy the Japanese collectibles.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 12, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Oh my god I'm at school during the next restock :'c I will send bells to anyone who can help me buy the Japanese collectibles.


I'm in school too then T.T

Edit: Do the mods get up at 2am to restock? >.>


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 12, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'm in school too then T.T
> 
> Edit: Do the mods get up at 2am to restock? >.>



They might have it set to restock itself at the time they want it to, so no one has to get up to do it manually

(It's 9am GMT, right?)


----------



## Sholee (Mar 12, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'm in school too then T.T
> 
> Edit: Do the mods get up at 2am to restock? >.>



No, i believe they mentioned before on another thread that it is a bot that does the restock.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh I was gonna say otherwise... xD


----------



## Lassy (Mar 12, 2014)

Sholee said:


> No, i believe they mentioned before on another thread that it is a bot that does the restock.



Yes, that's why it hits exactly the time. Sometimes the system doesn't restock precisely at the accurate time and does it 1-2 minutes later :B
Happened once :/


----------



## Mao (Mar 12, 2014)

Wait, when is the next restock? (ik ik, i'm too lazy to read BD)


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 12, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Wait, when is the next restock? (ik ik, i'm too lazy to read BD)



Friday 2am ptd


----------



## Mao (Mar 12, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Friday 2am ptd



Thank you! And dang, at school x_x Ok let's hope no one hoards them all </3


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 12, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Thank you! And dang, at school x_x Ok let's hope no one hoards them all </3


I have school too T.T I just wanna get the yellow and light green Japanese collectibles to complete the set...


----------



## Lassy (Mar 12, 2014)

I think only Asians and Australians will be able to get them :0


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 12, 2014)

Hmm, I _might_actually have a chance to snag something, I should be on the school computers when they restock, and I know that this site isn't blocked


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 12, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I think only Asians and Australians will be able to get them :0



Only Asians? Oh wow, yay for me!


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 12, 2014)

i'll be able to get them, +9 gmt ^^


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 12, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Hmm, I _might_actually have a chance to snag something, I should be on the school computers when they restock, and I know that this site isn't blocked



All social networking at my school is blocked  which means TBT too ~ you're lucky haha xD


----------



## oath2order (Mar 12, 2014)

I feel like staying up until 5AM that day just to spite you all so I can say someone from NA got one.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 12, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> All social networking at my school is blocked  which means TBT too ~ you're lucky haha xD



Haha
They block all of the common things like Facebook and Twitter, as well as anything with 'game' in the url, but things like TBT are fine xD
Plus, the computing and media classes have more websites and stuff unblocked, so that we can use things for our work, since we're on the computers 90% of the time


----------



## Salem (Mar 12, 2014)

I probably will be up till 5am. That's usually when I go to bed on the weekends, pff. Maybe I'll try to snag a chocolate cake


----------



## Truffle (Mar 12, 2014)

I have no school this Friday, so I may set my alarm for 4:45 am and try to get the last letter I need at 5 am. 
It'll make me feel accomplished if I can complete the set enough that it will be worth losing some sleep for. Plus I can always fall asleep afterwards and sleep til 10 or so. ^_^


----------



## Keenan (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the hard work Andy and Miranda!


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2014)

I will be around for the restock to be make sure everything goes smoothly. We had a couple times with the Party Popper stocks where it didn't work correctly automatically and then the stock was late until I got here to see. Since this one is being anticipated enough, I'd rather it go right the first time.


----------



## Minties (Mar 12, 2014)

Those gd party poppers.

-_-


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 12, 2014)

Minties said:


> Those gd party poppers.
> 
> -_-


You're a party pooper


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 12, 2014)

So the letters are going to stock?

*practices extreme clicking* ( ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)


----------



## Minties (Mar 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> You're a party pooper



You're just a poop <3


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 12, 2014)

Is the amount of items going to be restocked random or the same as before?


----------



## Flop (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it will be the same amount. But Jer loves throwing us for a twist, so I've given up on trying to follow what's going on. XD


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be the same amount. But Jer loves throwing us for a twist, so I've given up on trying to follow what's going on. XD



They said it'd be the same, iirc.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I think only Asians and Australians will be able to get them :0



Or Americans who stay up in the night.


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 12, 2014)

Too much Frozen.

Goodbye Andy and... Wait, who is Miranda?


----------



## Trundle (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks to all the hard work of AndyB and Miranda! You guys did awesome!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

woop got myself a green tree colectible  nice secret restock.


----------



## VioletsTown (Mar 13, 2014)

Farobi said:


> woop got myself a green tree colectible  nice secret restock.



What?!?  Kicks self...


----------



## Farobi (Mar 13, 2014)

VioletsTown said:


> What?!?  Kicks self...



It's true. I cant get the others on friday because of school though :/ and green is my favorite collectible so im happy with this catch


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 13, 2014)

Hopefully I can make it in time to the shop when restocked. Me want some Japanese letters and chocolate cake.~
Thank you for the update.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Farobi said:


> It's true. I cant get the others on friday because of school though :/ and green is my favorite collectible so im happy with this catch



wow I don't even know there's secret restock.


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't have enough bells again. *sobs*


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2014)

Reizo said:


> I don't have enough bells again. *sobs*



i give u some!!


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 13, 2014)

meh a virtual letter
isnt that important
the birthstones are much prettiers


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 13, 2014)

your doing the shop tomozzy  2am in my time is 9am and that's when I'm at school     I've missed all updates! Oh btw everyonell miss the leAving staff, but will enjoy meeting  new ones too!!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Mar 13, 2014)

I probably missed the link :c {late by two days}
I can't wait to check out the shop!  And thank you for serving us, *AndyB* and *Miranda* c':


----------



## Flop (Mar 13, 2014)

Jeremy 's lurking, guys.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 13, 2014)

Flop said:


> Jeremy 's lurking, guys.


You get excited seeing mods lurking threads? xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 13, 2014)

Crashing Waves said:


> your doing the shop tomozzy  2am in my time is 9am and that's when I'm at school     I've missed all updates! Oh btw everyonell miss the leAving staff, but will enjoy meeting  new ones too!!



Yup me too


----------



## Mao (Mar 13, 2014)

Crap, I'm at school tomorrow. Good luck guys and hope no one /ahem hoards


----------



## Flop (Mar 13, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> You get excited seeing mods lurking threads? xD



He's the Almighty Creator. You should stare in awe at his supreme righteousness.  c:


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Based on the sale, I think there's only 10 chocolate cake sold each year?


----------



## Truffle (Mar 13, 2014)

I just set three alarms for tomorrow morning at 4:47, 4:50, and 4:53 am. Hopefully this will be worth it. xP


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

I just bought a super gold mailbox i s2g if theres a better one...


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 14, 2014)

Think anyone can try and grab me the light green and yellow Japanese collectibles? I'd give the bells for it obviously...


----------



## Caius (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm ashamed of myself for being so late to read this. Andy, Miranda, you guys were awesome! Don't forget to keep up with us even if you're no longer mods. 

Andy


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2014)

3 minutes. Good luck guys!


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2014)

*awaits collectible rage*


----------



## toastia (Mar 14, 2014)

Swweeeet another yellow


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 14, 2014)

I hecked up real bad it's 2 am

- - - Post Merge - - -

NO PRIN NOT FAIR


----------



## Siren137 (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow that was mad! Lost my chocolate cake out of my basket which was annoying but got some stuff!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 14, 2014)

Well at least I got the forest. I had the chocolate cake in my cart and checkout but didn't have it. 
Still happy I got something!


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 14, 2014)

Nope, no yellow again


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2014)

Prin said:


> Swweeeet another yellow



You need to stop.

Also you incorrectly spelled weirdo in your signature nice job.


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 14, 2014)

RIP, my shop froze ><, everything was instantly gone though. I lost my choco cake from basket too! xD


----------



## skweegee (Mar 14, 2014)

I managed to grab a couple things, but I mainly wanted the yellow letter. Thankfully I managed to get that, too!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2014)

well I got 3 of the letters at least

also added chocolate cake but I guess everyone else had claimed before checkout

damn cart updating auto-refreshing me to add-ons


JUST CALL ME VOODO CHERRY PERSON


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 14, 2014)

Makes me wonder....where did all the chocolate cake go? o.o


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2014)

Mmmmm just love my daily dosage of tbt drama 

(yn) that someone bought like 5 of the same Japanese letters


----------



## Cou (Mar 14, 2014)

I am confused.


----------



## Siren137 (Mar 14, 2014)

I literally clicked to buy one thing and in that same time stuff went out of stock! Crazy! Guess there wasn't many of each available?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2014)

I got the purple mailbox. That's all the add-ons now


----------



## Siren137 (Mar 14, 2014)

All gone in under 5 mins! Crazy!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 14, 2014)

SNIPED

I only got the ones I really wanted, because they're pretty colors <: Don't entirely think it's cool if people buy a ton when they already have 'em though? But I guess that's how business works. Or something. :V


----------



## R3i (Mar 14, 2014)

**sad face** everything sold out in under a minute & i lost the ど from my cart


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 14, 2014)

(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻  (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻  (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻
WHO TOOK MY つ 

I WAS GONNA SELL SOME FOR NORMALS PRICES AFTER I FINISHED MY LETTER TO PEOPLE BUT OKAY


----------



## effluo (Mar 14, 2014)

Shop froze on me too. Oh well.. I'll live.


----------



## Siren137 (Mar 14, 2014)

So guessing that it for shop restocks for a while then? No wonder people go crazy!


----------



## Kikiyama (Mar 14, 2014)

Aw lynn105 D: I got an extra ぶ but i would've went for the つ for you if I was faster. Yellow and forest were both sold out BEFORE i had the page refreshed at 2:00 exact. How does that even work??…


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2014)

Siren137 said:


> I literally clicked to buy one thing and in that same time stuff went out of stock! Crazy! Guess there wasn't many of each available?



I think the staff just knew this exact scenario would happen and is just laughing to themselves.

At least I would be.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 14, 2014)

It seemed like the shop restocked like 10 seconds before 2am?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> It seemed like the shop restocked like 10 seconds before 2am?



Okay, but 10 seconds isn't that much though.


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 14, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> It seemed like the shop restocked like 10 seconds before 2am?



Idk man maybe they should restock again cuz that wouldn't have been fair


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2014)

probably about 15 seconds for me from what I remember when I started spam-refreshing

still we probably would've had the same scenario either way, if not more hectic


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2014)

you guys have some pretty sweet collectables

too bad the super exclusive title changes are unavailable now :\


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 14, 2014)

Kikiyama said:


> Aw lynn105 D: I got an extra ぶ but i would've went for the つ for you if I was faster. Yellow and forest were both sold out BEFORE i had the page refreshed at 2:00 exact. How does that even work???


I had both Chocolate Cake and Forest in my cart and checkout, and chocolate cake....gone. Shows you how fast it was. o-o'


----------



## Kikiyama (Mar 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Okay, but 10 seconds isn't that much though.



Apparently it is because when I refreshed at 2am on spot the letters i was missing were already sold out. lol...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> you guys have some pretty sweet collectables
> 
> too bad the super exclusive title changes are unavailable now :\



I'LL TAKE 20

lol not really


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2014)

Kikiyama said:


> Apparently it is because when I refreshed at 2am on spot the letters i was missing were already sold out. lol...



Guess it wasn't your lucky day.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Okay, but 10 seconds isn't that much though.



It's "that much" when there was like 8 yellow collectables released and 360+ people online.


----------



## Siren137 (Mar 14, 2014)

I swear blinked and you missed the whole thing! Thanks mods! The mad crazy collectible grabbing was kinda fun


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2014)

THE PLOT THICKENS~~~~~
THE SHOP WAS RESTOCKED ~10/15 SECONDS BEFORE IT WAS SUPPOSED TO

DRAMA INTENSIFIES
DICTATORSHIP RISES

I'm gonna write a tbt fanfic about collectibles


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2014)

Kikiyama said:


> Apparently it is because when I refreshed at 2am on spot the letters i was missing were already sold out. lol...



SUPPLY AND DEMAND

SUPPLY AND DEMAND

SUPPLY AND DEMAND

supply was clearly too little for the demand, though I guess they wouldn't be "collectibles" otherwise


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> It's "that much" when there was like 8 yellow collectables released and 360+ people online.



Umm like 2/3 of those 360+ people were guests...


----------



## Kikiyama (Mar 14, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> It's "that much" when there was like 8 yellow collectables released and 360+ people online.



Only about 100 members online though.

And yeah I guess it wasn't luck for me =( I didn't think they would be released until 2:00 on spot so I wasn't expecting them to be released earlier than that. Guess that was my fault but what are you gonna do.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> THE PLOT THICKENS~~~~~
> THE SHOP WAS RESTOCKED ~10/15 SECONDS BEFORE IT WAS SUPPOSED TO
> 
> DRAMA INTENSIFIES
> ...



Please do omfg
I'm sorry if I stole anyone's letters! I was spam refreshing because I just wanted the pretty colors 8c /didn't even notice the cake tbh


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2014)

Thing is though, there are tiny differences between times with everybody else. Someone might live only a few seconds ahead of you in the same timezone.

A good chunk of the stuff was there for at least 10 seconds though.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 14, 2014)

Well I finally get to post this now that the collectable hoopla is kinda over: Thanks for all your hard work mods. It's nice to see regular maintenance and upkeep is valued as much as the forum users. I'm sure it's tough moderating tons of people so applause to you. I know I didn't join that long ago in comparison to other people, but I'll be sure to stick around. Even the frenzy of collectables is a fun concept.


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Please do omfg
> I'm sorry if I stole anyone's letters! I was spam refreshing because I just wanted the pretty colors 8c /didn't even notice the cake tbh



U r gonna be he main villain who steals the collectibles!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2014)

To be fair, it *may* of been 2:00AM on the spot when they restocked to them

clocks can be weirdly off by small fractions so

so spam-refreshing early is clearly the best course of action


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> U r gonna be he main villain who steals the collectibles!!



NOOOO

Do I get to wear a cute outfit? If so that's fine then.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hmm, I was mistaken about the date count.

I thought it was going to be Saturday 4 pm on GMT+7.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 14, 2014)

I will admit that this was fun though ^u^ This was my first time participating in such an event, and I'm glad I went to sleep early only to wake up like four hours later.  

And of course, I want to thank the mods and everyone for being so sweet and awesome ♥ These forums are very different from the ones I'm used to, and I enjoy it immensely. :]


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyways, I missed it. I was too busy playing and I was mistaken on the count date. >.>

the cake is a lie


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2014)

idea: next restock don't announce any set date or time, or even that a restock had happened

see how long it takes for someone to make a thread and chaos to happen


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> idea: next restock don't announce any set date or time
> 
> see how long it takes for someone to make a thread and chaos to happen



You kidding? People would post after it's sold out to brag, lol.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> idea: next restock don't announce any set date or time
> 
> see how long it takes for someone to make a thread and chaos to happen





Lmao. No one will make a thread until they buy all the stock first


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> You kidding? People would post after it's sold out to brag, lol.



that sounds like a complete success to me


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 14, 2014)

I grabbed a purple mailbox when oath said something. First mailbox upgrade at least.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Lmao. No one will make a thread until they buy all the stock first



could just change it to one-per-account for purchase (could still get multiples through trades/gifts)

tbh with how limited they are I'm not sure why this isn't done already


unless the staff just all have my mindset as well of not caring really


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> could just change it to one-per-account for purchase (could still get multiples through trades/gifts)
> 
> tbh with how limited they are I'm not sure why this isn't done already
> 
> ...



Well, that's sorta how I see it too, but they want things to be able to be circulated, I suppose? I dunno. I think people should at least play fair, though.


----------



## Kikiyama (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah that makes sense about the clock. I had a timer set up though counting down so I thought I had that front covered. I am all the way in Japan though so it makes sense that I was off or delayed. I'll just have to keep that in mind in the future for stuff like this but I really dont think they'll be restocking anytime soon. xD

I see a lot of people with incomplete sets missing their yellow letter now, so if it was me I'd do a giveaway/something like that for those people. that would be fun but doubt it's gonna happen..haha.

I originally thought it'd be good to limit to one per person but I'm guessing it's hard to do that in terms of coding and that's why they haven't?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> idea: next restock don't announce any set date or time, or even that a restock had happened
> 
> see how long it takes for someone to make a thread and chaos to happen



I think we've done this before, iirc it took awhile before people noticed.


----------



## Aizu (Mar 14, 2014)

Yay! Got 2 yellows!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Yay! Got 2 yellows!



What'll you do with your spare?


----------



## Aizu (Mar 14, 2014)

Lol, I set up an auction （≧∇≦）


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 14, 2014)

iT WAS RIGGED


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

Netflix said:


> iT WAS RIGGED


OOOOOOH that means we need a new restock


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 14, 2014)

Farobi said:


> OOOOOOH that means we need a new restock








dundundun


----------



## Flop (Mar 14, 2014)

Sneaky Jubs is sneaky


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2014)

Flop said:


> Sneaky Jubs is sneaky



good no1 likes u!!!!!1

jubs did that as revenage hahurhuhae


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lol. It messed us all up. The chocolate cake showed up earlier than the letters but I thought all the letters had already sold out. I blew my tbt on cake and then the letters showed up.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 14, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Lol. It messed us all up. The chocolate cake showed up earlier than the letters but I thought all the letters had already sold out. I blew my tbt on cake and then the letters showed up.



There's nothing wrong with delicious chocolate cake.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 14, 2014)

when will the cherries be restocked? i know its weekly but what day and time?


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> There's nothing wrong with delicious chocolate cake.



 You are right. Chocolate cake is the best


----------



## Caius (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow all these new features and you guys are obsessed with the collectables.

Shame.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 14, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Wow all these new features and you guys are obsessed with the collectables.
> 
> Shame.



_My precious._


----------



## Farobi (Mar 14, 2014)

every time jeremy posts here i get all excited and hope that he wrote something like: "restocked the shop!" @.@


----------



## Caius (Mar 14, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> _My precious._



Share the load.


----------



## Flop (Mar 14, 2014)

Collectibles are everything. Without them, we are nothing. 

I was a husk of a man before I got collectibles.


----------



## Kikiyama (Mar 14, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Wow all these new features and you guys are obsessed with the collectables.
> 
> Shame.


In response to that, ironically, the re-release of the collectables have lead to a few poorly managed auction threads in TBT marketplace. So I am excited about the new revamp to the auction rules as someone who really wants those collectables xD

I feel like auctions are such a ffa on this forum compared to AC auctions on other websites though. The OP just does whatever they please and it usually ends up being a waste of time in my experience. I know the OP makes the rules because they have their own interests in mind but it's really unfair for everyone else involved, other people have wants as well which is why they participate and that seems to always lose to the OP.

Eventually I just went over to Reddit and I think I got 8 out of my 9 dreamies from there, and have had a lot more fun with auctions and transactions in general. Because their feedback system is firm and strict people have their **** together and things go, generally smoothly. Which is sort of a shame because this is such an active AC forum with so many members and other great things to offer that Reddit can't, so I do hope the new rules help with this.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 14, 2014)

Kikiyama said:


> In response to that, ironically, the re-release of the collectables have lead to a few poorly managed auction threads in TBT marketplace. So I am excited about the new revamp to the auction rules as someone who really wants those collectables xD
> 
> I feel like auctions are such a ffa on this forum compared to AC auctions on other websites though. The OP just does whatever they please and it usually ends up being a waste of time in my experience. I know the OP makes the rules because they have their own interests in mind but it's really unfair for everyone else involved, other people have wants as well which is why they participate and that seems to always lose to the OP.
> 
> Eventually I just went over to Reddit and I think I got 8 out of my 9 dreamies from there, and have had a lot more fun with auctions and transactions in general. Because their feedback system is firm and strict people have their **** together and things go, generally smoothly. Which is sort of a shame because this is such an active AC forum with so many members and other great things to offer that Reddit can't, so I do hope the new rules help with this.


Ratings/feedback is technically for AC only, but I kind of want to expand it to TBT auctions so I will discuss with the staff.  We are also working on another addition the the auction guidelines, which goes into more depth.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Ratings/feedback is technically for AC only, but I kind of want to expand it to TBT auctions so I will discuss with the staff.  We are also working on another addition the the auction guidelines, which goes into more depth.



Is it possible to have two types of ratings? One rating for AC games, one rating for auctions?


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Is it possible to have two types of ratings? One rating for AC games, one rating for auctions?



You can rate threads for now


----------



## Kikiyama (Mar 14, 2014)

I remember joining with a few friends around the same time and at a certain point we just sort of agreed that auctions on VTP were sort of bull and started going to Reddit for all our villager transactions after that :X 
Then I started lurking Re-tail and TBT market place more, and the same thing was going on there too, so I do hope feedback gets implemented there as well. 

I do think the negative feedback option will help, I've just sort of concluded that it'll just keep reoccurring on this forum until there's something that reprimands the OP from doing whatever they want. I never like giving negative feedback but sometimes you just have to for all the people who will work with that person after you. 

Other than that, it's just a matter of members taking it seriously and being firm. I saw some class act self-entitlement OP behavior recently and a perfect example of how some people just don't care about rules so I do hope you guys go into more depth and make it clear for everyone to understand. 

I noticed that the RateMyMayor feedback system has helped ACTrade subreddit A LOT since they introduced it. I don't know if it's 'taboo' to discuss that here, but you basically have a rose icon that changes colors depending on the number of positive feedback you receive. Looking at all this chaos over collectables...and how many people are whipping into shape on ACTrade after that system was implemented, I think something like that would be quite successful on TBT as well. Especially since TBTs system is a lot more functional than Reddits, I'm sure you could input coding that would update the icon automatically when a certain number of positive/negative feedback was received. 

Pretty sure any AC player loves a kind of cute, somewhat pointless, color changing icon reward system like that. I mean we all work for badges in the game, it's essentially the same thing but more colorful and with the social aspect involved to fuel the motivation. 

That's just my two cents.


----------



## VioletsTown (Mar 14, 2014)

I would like to chime in that the tabs for the TBT forums have helped a lot.  It's easier to find the shops and also easier to find the auctions I am interested in.  So, that's been great!  

I would like to also do a small chime for more restocking the collectibles!  I know, I know, low chance of that, but I really enjoyed the scramble.    I wouldn't mind some random restocking, keeps checking the forums exciting.


----------



## J087 (Mar 15, 2014)

Cherry still sold out...


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

did the cherries restock? will they always restock at that time?


----------



## Flop (Mar 15, 2014)

Cherries restock once a week, guys. Don't worry.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

Flop said:


> Cherries restock once a week, guys. Don't worry.



it said 70 were cherries were sold ... so i assume they restock at around this time next week?


----------



## Flop (Mar 15, 2014)

They restocked 50 the first time. The restock that just happened the other day added 20 more. Farobi, if you really want a cherry, I can give you one c:


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 15, 2014)

How rare are the pokeballs btw?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

I wouldn't be against that, haha, but I'd rather have one that is personally bought by me c:


----------



## Flop (Mar 15, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> How rare are the pokeballs btw?



I bought one for 4,000 TBT, but I pay very high for collectibles to ensure someone will sell. XD you could probably ask at least 2,000 for one.  They were common when first released, but many of the owners are not active on TBT anymore


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 15, 2014)

Also how do you organise Collectibles? i want the fruits all together and the cakes together etc


----------



## PikaSweet (Mar 15, 2014)

collectables aren't appearing for me in the shop dose that just mean there all out of stock because I've tried more then once reloading the page


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Also how do you organise Collectibles? i want the fruits all together and the cakes together etc



You can't.

Also I got a Pok?ball for 270.


----------



## Flop (Mar 15, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Also how do you organise Collectibles? i want the fruits all together and the cakes together etc



They're working on an add-on to be able to organize collectibles, but for now, your best bet is to just send them to a friend and have them send them back in the order you want them.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 15, 2014)

Kikiyama said:


> I noticed that the RateMyMayor feedback system has helped ACTrade subreddit A LOT since they introduced it. I don't know if it's 'taboo' to discuss that here, but you basically have a rose icon that changes colors depending on the number of positive feedback you receive. Looking at all this chaos over collectables...and how many people are whipping into shape on ACTrade after that system was implemented, I think something like that would be quite successful on TBT as well. Especially since TBTs system is a lot more functional than Reddits, I'm sure you could input coding that would update the icon automatically when a certain number of positive/negative feedback was received.



Quoting because I like the idea. I'll bring it up next time we discuss updates.


----------



## Flop (Mar 15, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Quoting because I like the idea. I'll bring it up next time we discuss updates.



Quoting because it may partially fill the void that the Valentine's Day rose left behind.


----------



## Xanarcah (Mar 16, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> How rare are the pokeballs btw?



Only 175 were released, if I remember correctly. (25 per day, for a week)

I sold one for 5,000TBT a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## J087 (Mar 17, 2014)

So..... when are cherries restocked?


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

Im so upset I missed out on the chocokate cake ;__;


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2014)

Why does everyone love the chocolate cake so much?  ;-;


----------



## Byngo (Mar 17, 2014)

Flop said:


> Why does everyone love the chocolate cake so much?  ;-;



Chocolate.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 17, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Chocolate.



lmao. That says it all.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Flop said:


> Why does everyone love the chocolate cake so much?  ;-;



It's rare. Plus, like Lunatic said, chocolate.


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 17, 2014)

Flop said:


> Oh.



You want a choccy cake? .-.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 17, 2014)

Cake>life thats why


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 17, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Cake>life thats why



That looks more like 'life eats cake' to me.

Ignore me and my wacky ideas >.<'


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> You want a choccy cake? .-.



I have one, but I just didn't understand why every one loves it so much. XD


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 17, 2014)

Flop said:


> I have one, but I just didn't understand why every one loves it so much. XD



Am I not one then?  I don't love the chocolate cake...


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Am I not one then?  I don't love the chocolate cake...



But you don't understand..
It's cak.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> But you don't understand..
> It's cak.



My point exactly!
i want choccy caaakee ;_;


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 19, 2014)

Um.... I take it the weekly restock of cherries is completely random  and will happen when it happens?


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Um.... I take it the weekly restock of cherries is completely random  and will happen when it happens?



Yes. Just promising once a week sometime.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Am I not one then?  I don't love the chocolate cake...



Thank you


----------



## J087 (Mar 23, 2014)

Still haven't seen a single restock though...


----------



## kasane (Mar 23, 2014)

It happened yesterday at 10pm for the Cherry (well, at least for my time)


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 23, 2014)

J087 said:


> Still haven't seen a single restock though...



5 a.m. my time


----------

